# 2009 Maintenance Fees Thread - Some available at MSC.com now



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2008)

*
*I am going to save this thread as a sticky, so I am going to start deleting off-topic posts from the thread.  If you have a question that is NOT related to the 2009 maintenance fees, please post it in a different thread.

If you want to post about high maintenance fees - post here.*

I just checked the 2008 MF thread and it was started on Dec. 10th, 2007, so it's time to start watching www.mystarcentral.com for the 2009 MF's.  Please post your info. in this thread.

Just copy and paste it from MSC like this-

(Note - this is just last year's for example.)


*Maintenance Fee Details (WKORV 2008)

Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) -  		  $ 1,599.29
Tax - If Applicable -  		  $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable -  		  $ 113.53
Other* -  		  $ 0.00
Interest -  		  $ 0.00
Late Fees -  		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** -  		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges -  		  $ 1,717.82*


----------



## Sthack (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG!!!...  I received my bill in the mail today and it looks like I'm paying MF for a unit in Hawaii somewhere!!!  This does NOT include the special assessment either.  This is ridiculous!!

Did i forget something?  Isn't SVN suppose to pay my II membership once i switched over to SVN?  Maybe i forgot........Here's my bill detail:

*Vistana Resort - Fountains II*

2009 Operating Assessment =           $635.07
2009 Replacement Reserve =            $116.82
2009 Estimated Real Estate Tax =      $ 90.29
2009 SVN Membership Fee =             $109.00
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution =    $   5.00

2009 GRAND TOTAL Fees =               $946.18

BTW, Last year's (2008) MF were = $786.13


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 2, 2008)

Sthack said:


> OMG!!!...  I received my bill in the mail today and it looks like I'm paying MF for a unit in Hawaii somewhere!!!  This does NOT include the special assessment either.  This is ridiculous!!



Is this for a 2 bdrm or 1 bdrm? 

FYI, Hawaii MFs for a 2 bdrm are hovering around $1800 now.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 2, 2008)

Sthack said:


> OMG!!!...  I received my bill in the mail today and it looks like I'm paying MF for a unit in Hawaii somewhere!!!  This does NOT include the special assessment either.  This is ridiculous!!
> 
> Did i forget something?  Isn't SVN suppose to pay my II membership once i switched over to SVN?  Maybe i forgot........Here's my bill detail:
> 
> ...



II fees are included/buried in the SVN fee, I think. Were you in SVN last year?  If not, that explains at least $109 of the increase.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2008)

Denise L said:


> II fees are included/buried in the SVN fee, I think. Were you in SVN last year?  If not, that explains at least $109 of the increase.



Yes - if you take out the SVN membership the increase is only $51 more than last year.  Were you not expecting the $109 SVN membership fee?


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 2, 2008)

Vistana Resort - Fountains I 2BR unit (regular not lockout-this section doesn't have lockouts)

2009 Operating Assessment = $567.34
2009 Replacement Reserve = $89.22
2009 Estimated Real Estate Tax = $ 68.95
2009 SVN Membership Fee = $109.00
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution = $ 5.00

2009 GRAND TOTAL Fees = $839.51


We're gonna deduct the ARDA ROC PAC contribution making it $834.51
BTW-these figures are from the invoice we received yesterday.  I just looked up my account at mystarcentral and the amounts showing there are more than double the ones on the invoice-so I've no idea what's up with that!


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 2, 2008)

FWIW, none of my units (SVR, WMH, WKR) have 2009 MFs online yet.


----------



## Sthack (Dec 2, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - if you take out the SVN membership the increase is only $51 more than last year.  Were you not expecting the $109 SVN membership fee?



Unfortunately, no I was not expecting to pay a $109 SVN fee.  Is this fee assessed yearly?  If i would have known, I probably wouldn't have switched over to SVN and stayed with RCI because i would get better trades.


----------



## grgs (Dec 2, 2008)

Sthack said:


> Unfortunately, no I was not expecting to pay a $109 SVN fee.  Is this fee assessed yearly?  If i would have known, I probably wouldn't have switched over to SVN and stayed with RCI because i would get better trades.



Yes, the fee is assessed yearly--it does include your Interval membership.

Since this is a voluntary resort, you could see if you can opt out of SVN.

Glorian


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 3, 2008)

Sthack said:


> Unfortunately, no I was not expecting to pay a $109 SVN fee.  Is this fee assessed yearly?  If i would have known, I probably wouldn't have switched over to SVN and stayed with RCI because i would get better trades.



I thought that Fountain Owners had the opportunity to join SVN (as a V resort) and had to pay a $599 fee (or was this waived) to join SVN (and therefore use SOs)?

There is a yearly fee to be within SVN.  They cannot force you to join SVN - you had to opt-in (or opt-out).  If you did - then you will get the early SVN fee (incl II).  The charge for the 1st 2 VOIs - extra VOIs do not pay.

Do not trust MSC - it is often incorrect.

The whole V vs. M issue - and associate value (usage, rent, exchange, resale) and costs (purchase/MFs) of VOIs within a resort system is complicated - add in increasing costs, questionable corporate actions (inactions), unresponsive and unaccountable HOAs, and...

a book could be written... likely by nodge...


----------



## tlpnet (Dec 3, 2008)

Vistana Resort - Falls 2BR unit

2009 Operating Assessment = $560.01
2009 Replacement Reserve = $81.55
2009 Estimated Real Estate Tax = $ 54.00
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution = $ 5.00

2009 GRAND TOTAL Fees = $700.56


----------



## Maui_ed (Dec 3, 2008)

WPORV 2 Bdr LO EY

Maintenance Fee(s)  $ 1,879.62
Tax -  If Applicable   $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 113.53  
Other* $  100.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**   $ 0.00
Current Year Charges   $  2,098.15

WKORVN 2 Bdr LO EOY

Maintenance Fee(s)   $ 846.51
Tax  - If Applicable   $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 0.00
Other*   $  0.00 
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**  $ 0.00
Current Year Charges  $  851.51


----------



## James1975NY (Dec 3, 2008)

Sthack said:


> OMG!!!...  I received my bill in the mail today and it looks like I'm paying MF for a unit in Hawaii somewhere!!!  This does NOT include the special assessment either.  This is ridiculous!!
> 
> Did i forget something?  Isn't SVN suppose to pay my II membership once i switched over to SVN?  Maybe i forgot........Here's my bill detail:
> 
> ...



Were you a member of the SVN program prior to 2009?


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> I thought that Fountain Owners had the opportunity to join SVN (as a V resort) and had to pay a $599 fee (or was this waived) to join SVN (and therefore use SOs)?
> 
> ...



The $599 fee was waived, but there was a deadline for those of us who wanted to join.  I read the 'contract' for SVN closely and at least in the one they gave to Fountains I owners, the $109 annual fee was well stated.  I also had been an RCI member but figured the II + SVN was a better deal at $109 than seperate RCI membership (at least for us).  RCI may or may not be as good as II, I can't really say, but I expect to mainly use the StarOptions and trade within SVN and use II mainly as a 'fall back' for cases when we might not use our annual vaca within Starwood

I'd need to read it again, but I believe that once in, we can easily get out of SVN


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 3, 2008)

mbisson said:


> The $599 fee was waived, but there was a deadline for those of us who wanted to join.  I read the 'contract' for SVN closely and at least in the one they gave to Fountains I owners, the $109 annual fee was well stated.  I also had been an RCI member but figured the II + SVN was a better deal at $109 than seperate RCI membership (at least for us).  RCI may or may not be as good as II, I can't really say, but I expect to mainly use the StarOptions and trade within SVN and use II mainly as a 'fall back' for cases when we might not use our annual vaca within Starwood
> 
> I'd need to read it again, but I believe that once in, we can easily get out of SVN



If you can decide on a yearly basis whether or not to be in SVN (and pay the annual fee) - that seems like a sweet deal.  I know little about II (and nothing about RCI).

For us - being in SVN for our WKORV, WPORV, and WSJ units is a waste since we would unlikely ever use SVN or II to exchange into another resort - the best usage of SVN would only be for our WKV units.  Although it is nice to be able to if needed, and for WKORV and WSJ it transfers upon selling.


----------



## formerhater (Dec 3, 2008)

Maui_ed said:


> WPORV 2 Bdr LO EY
> 
> Maintenance Fee(s)  $ 1,879.62
> Tax -  If Applicable   $ 0.00
> ...



This looks like the 2008 bill.  I haven't seen my '09 bill (paper or mystarcentral) yet.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> If you can decide on a yearly basis whether or not to be in SVN (and pay the annual fee) - that seems like a sweet deal.  I know little about II (and nothing about RCI).
> 
> For us - being in SVN for our WKORV, WPORV, and WSJ units is a waste since we would unlikely ever use SVN or II to exchange into another resort - the best usage of SVN would only be for our WKV units.  Although it is nice to be able to if needed, and for WKORV and WSJ it transfers upon selling.



Just in case though-to clarify-once someone opts out I don't know that they can get back in.  But if they can, I'm pretty sure then they would have to pay the $599


----------



## Sthack (Dec 4, 2008)

James1975NY said:


> Were you a member of the SVN program prior to 2009?




No, I joined this year before the deadline to waive the $599 fee.  I already had one year left with II before joining SVN.  Will II refund me that year?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Dec 5, 2008)

sdo large 1 br $573.97
sdo small 1 br $487.76

svv bella 2br $900.63
svv bella 2 br l/o $1196.71

svv key west 2 br $876.05
svv key west 2 br l/o $1223.39

haven't gotten wkv or harborside yet.


----------



## grgs (Dec 6, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> sdo large 1 br $573.97
> sdo small 1 br $487.76



FYI--the totals listed above include the optional $5.00 ARDA.

Last year's SDO large 1 bdrm was $546.04; so about a 4.2% increase.

Last year's SDO small 1 bdrm was $463.31; also about a 4.2% increase.

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Dec 6, 2008)

*Sheraton Vistana Cascades: non-LO 2 bdrm*

Maintenance Fee(s): $1,191.05
Tax - If Applicable:  $100.98
Membership Fee: $0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**: $5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges:  $1,297.03 

I'm assuming this includes the 1st installment of the special assessment which I believe is approx. $527.  If so that would bring the mf down to: approx. $664.05 + 100.98 taxes for a total of: $765.03.

Last year's total was $749.11; so about a 2.1% increase.

Glorian


----------



## frb (Dec 6, 2008)

SVV Bella 2 bedroom 2009


  Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) 		  $ 790.15
Tax - If Applicable 		  $ 140.66
Membership Fee - If Applicable 		  $ 109.00
Other* 		  $ 0.00
Interest 		  $ 0.00
Late Fees 		  $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** 		  $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges 		  $ 1,039.81


----------



## frb (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Pointsjunkie,

Curious why my fee is $1,039 and yours is only $900.


----------



## Transit (Dec 6, 2008)

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 796.04  SVV Key West Standard 2bed

Tax - If Applicable    $ 140.35  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  (Yeah Right  )

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,050.39  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

Total Due    $ 1,050.39  

Projected Fees for Next Year    $ 1,045.39


----------



## Denise L (Dec 6, 2008)

frb said:


> Curious why my fee is $1,039 and yours is only $900.



If it's your first SVN resort, there is that $109 SVN fee.  Don't know about the $30 difference, though.


----------



## nodge (Dec 6, 2008)

Sheraton Desert Oasis - 2 BR L/O

2009 Charges: 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 827.60  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  (Included in maint fee at SDO)

SVN Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  (This fee is VOLUNTARY and the FEDS are investigating ARDA/SVO to see if it is/has been illegally collected from us owners.)

Current Year Charges    $ 936.60 (for SVN members)

NOTE:  Non-SVN SDO's (i.e. those who bought SDO resale and didn't requal it) don't pay the $109.00 SVN fee, so the 2009 maint fee for them is: $827.60

FURTHER NOTE:  This 2009 maint fee at SDO is only a 4.2% increase ($33.36) over 2008's maint fee.  It could have been so much worse.  Thanks SVO!

SDO 2009 Maint Fees are due on January 8, 2009.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2008)

*SDO Lg. 1 Bdm. EOY*

Due Date 		   01/08/2009

Maintenance Fee(s) - $ 304.49
Tax - If Applicable - $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable - $ 0.00
Other* - $ 0.00
Interest -  - $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** - $ 5.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges - $ 309.49
Less Payments*** - $ 0.00
*Total Due - $ 309.49*

This is an increase of $11.47 over last year.


----------



## tlpnet (Dec 13, 2008)

*Maintenance Fee Details (WMH 2009)*

Maintenance Fee Details (WMH 2009)

Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) - $ 1,338.59
Tax - If Applicable - $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable - $ 0.00
Other* - $ 0.00
Interest - $ 0.00
Late Fees - $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** - $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges - $ 1,343.59

Note: Tax is billed directly by Riverside County, and my SVN fees are billed on other weeeks.  Last year was $1,412.74 by comparison - *a 5%* *decrease this year*.

-tim


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 13, 2008)

WMH EOY MFs is $669.28. Last year was $649.36, so this is a 3% increase. Interesting that the EY unit saw a 5% decrease.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 13, 2008)

Vistana Resort - Falls
MF $1,281.98
Tax $54.82
= $1336.80
This includes the 2nd (of 2) special assessment payment.

FWIW, Kierland still doesn't have the MFs posted yet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2008)

Gee, I don't even want to think about SBP maintenance fees.  I have just finished paying my Foxrun fees today.  UGH!  I need to sell some of my weeks.  I know it as well as I know it is going to snow today in Denver.


----------



## djyamyam (Dec 13, 2008)

*Villas of Cave Creek - 2009*

2BR annual

MF.................851.57
ARDA...............   5.00
*Total..............856.57*

2BR EOY

MF................445.79
ARDA..............     0.00
*Total.............445.79*

This is an 8.4% increase for annual ownerships over 2008 and an 8.0% increase for EOYs


----------



## grgs (Dec 13, 2008)

*Westin Kierland 2 bd LO (Annual)*

Westin Kierland 2 bd LO annual (Platinum)

2009 Operating Assessment = $895.62
2009 Replacement Reserve = $190.75
2009 Estimated Real Estate Tax = $ 57.39
2009 SVN Membership Fee = $109.00
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution = $ 5.00

2009 GRAND TOTAL Fees = *$1257.76*

Last year's total was $1212.18, including SVN & ARDA. Leaving out those two fees, the mf increased approx. *4.2%*.

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Dec 13, 2008)

*Westin Kierland 1 bd premium (Annual)*

Westin Kierland 1 bd premium annual (Platinum)

2009 Operating Assessment = $549.79
2009 Replacement Reserve = $117.09
2009 Estimated Real Estate Tax = $ 31.59
2009 SVN Membership Fee = $109.00 (but we only pay $33 as this is a 2nd week for us)
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution = $ 5.00

2009 GRAND TOTAL Fees = *$812.47*

Last year's total was $788.41, including SVN & ARDA. Leaving out those two fees, the mf increased approx. *3.6%*.

Glorian


----------



## twz (Dec 13, 2008)

SDO Sm. 1 Bdm. EOY
Due Date 01/08/2009

2009 Operating Assessment - $ 217.32
2009 Replacement Reserve - $ 44.06
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contrib. - $ 5.00 (Optional)

Current Year Charges - $ 266.38


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 13, 2008)

SBP

Just got the bill in the mail.  From the back:

1Bdrm Deluxe:           322.00
1 Bedroom:               412.01
1Bdrm Premium:         586.17
2Bdrm:                     725.77   (FYI, this is about $30 higher than my online "estimate")
2Bdrm L/O:               908.17


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 13, 2008)

grgs said:


> Last year's total was $788.41. Leaving out the SVN & ARDA fees, the mf increased approx. *3.6%*.
> 
> Glorian



I have last year's MFs for WKV (1Bd Prem) as $674.41 (incl. Tax but not SVN and ARDA) for both of our units - why the difference?


----------



## grgs (Dec 13, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> I have last year's MFs for WKV (1Bd Prem) as $674.41 (incl. Tax but not SVN and ARDA) for both of our units - why the difference?



I can see my earlier statement was confusing.  The $788.41 figure for 2008 includes SVN and ARDA fees.  However, when computing the increase in mf, I did not include those fees, as I think that would distort the actual percent increase.  I'll try to clarify that above.

Glorian


----------



## BradC (Dec 14, 2008)

Westin Kierland 1 bd deluxe annual (Platinum)

2009 Operating Assessment = $345.83
2009 Replacement Reserve = $73.66
2009 Estimated Real Estate Tax = $25.80
2009 SVN Membership Fee = $109.00
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution = $ 5.00

2009 GRAND TOTAL Fees = $559.29

Interesting that I got the notice by mail, but the fees are still not yet posted on mystarcentral.com.


----------



## clsmit (Dec 14, 2008)

*SBP Original Phase (not Palmetto) 2BR LO*

Bought resale, so no SVN charges:

2009 Operating Assessment: $723.19
2009 Replacement Reserve: $184.98
2009 ARDA ROC PAC Contribution: $5.00

Total: $913.17


----------



## clsmit (Dec 14, 2008)

ocdb8r said:


> SBP
> 
> Just got the bill in the mail.  From the back:
> 
> ...



I think this must be Palmetto phase since it's higher than what I got.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 15, 2008)

Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley 2br 

$839.19

last yr $776.40


----------



## calgarygary (Dec 15, 2008)

*SVV (Bella) 2 bedroom * 

2009 Operating Assessment   $655.38
2009 Replacement Reserve    $134.77
2009 Real Estate Tax            $105.48

*Total MF 2009                     $895.63*

2008 Tax Credit                   -$21.26
2009 SVN Membership           $109.00

*2009 Invoice (No ARDA)    $983.37*

Compared to 2008 Invoice     $940.29

Difference between 2008 & 2009 estimated taxes - 5cents
Difference between 2008 & 2009 operating costs/replacement reserve $64.29 or 8.9%.  Wish our household income had increased by 8.9% this year.  
I would even take an 8.9% decrease in our stock portfolio.


----------



## Scott & Laura (Dec 15, 2008)

*Maintenance Fees*

WKORV was $ 1717.82 last year for a 2BLO, to put it in perspective that is   $ 89,326.64 per year for the 1 2BLO. It seems I could hire someone full time to tend the room repaint and still have money left over for furniture.

It is my understanding that maintenance fees are calculated for the upcoming year and are prepaid. With Starwood laying off so many people,


An interesting article. Starwood is laying off numerous people at Villas, and stated that it was done at the owners request. They forgot to get input from me, I guess.

With the layoffs and maintenance fees precollected, shouldn't there be a refund?

Just a thought.

Scott


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 17, 2008)

*2009 MFs for WKV 1Bd - Premium (Large)*

*2009 MFs for WKV 1Bd - Premium*
Operating Assessment: $549.79
Replacment Reserve: $117.09
Estimated Real Estate Tax: $31.59

*Total: $698.47*
3.57% increase over 2008


----------



## tlpnet (Dec 17, 2008)

*Maintenance Fee Details (WSJ 3BR VG)*

Maintenance Fee Details (WSJ 3BR VG)

Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s) - $ 2,959.02
Tax - If Applicable - $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable - $ 0.00
Other* - $ 0.00
Interest - $ 0.00
Late Fees - $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** - $ 0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges - $ 2,959.02

Clearly this includes the increase due to the renovation. This amount is $1,133.59 more than last year.

-tim


----------



## MON2REY (Dec 18, 2008)

Just noticed on MSC for WKORV-N for 2009 (this is a 12% increase on a one year old facility) :



Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,861.77  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 113.53  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,975.30


----------



## Eagle7304 (Dec 18, 2008)

W-KORV FOR 2009

Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,785.07  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 113.53  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,898.60


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 20, 2008)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas*

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $ 2,350.99

Tax - If Applicable		  $ 0.00

Membership Fee - If Applicable		  $ 113.53

Other*		  $ 0.00

Interest		  $ 0.00

Late Fees		  $ 0.00

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**		  $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		  $ 2,464.52

FYI, this is a pretty stiff 18% increase over last year.


----------



## dss (Dec 21, 2008)

Here comes the resale parade. More STIFF increases at both WKORV and WPORV. This is really getting out of control. As owners, do we have any options to be heard with SVN stacking the board??


----------



## fasha39 (Dec 21, 2008)

grgs said:


> Westin Kierland 2 bd LO annual (Platinum)
> 
> 2009 Operating Assessment = $895.62
> 2009 Replacement Reserve = $190.75
> ...




WKV 2 bd LO annual Platinum

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,086.37  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 57.39  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,257.76  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

Total Due    $ 1,257.76  

Projected Fees for Next Year    $ 1,252.76  

Wonder why ours does not have the Replacement Reserve line item?


----------



## tlpnet (Dec 21, 2008)

fasha39 said:


> Wonder why ours does not have the Replacement Reserve line item?


 
Glorian was posting the fee breakdown from the physical invoice which breaks down the fees. You were posting the breakdowns from MSC where they are lumped together.

-tim


----------



## Loriannf (Dec 22, 2008)

*Maybe WSJ could be cheaper*

if they weren't sending out our annual reports on color, glossy paper.  I like the old ones which were photocopies and didn't include pictures.  As is it, the pretty pictures did not in any way diminish the OUCH of the assessment and maintainance fees; as already posted $3,068.02 for our 3 bed room week with the SVN fee included; $2,959 without.

Lori


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 23, 2008)

*WSJ Virgin Grand (Hillside) - 2Bd/3Ba Townhouse*



Loriannf said:


> if they weren't sending out our annual reports on color, glossy paper.  I like the old ones which were photocopies and didn't include pictures.  As is it, the pretty pictures did not in any way diminish the OUCH of the assessment and maintainance fees; as already posted $3,068.02 for our 3 bed room week with the SVN fee included; $2,959 without.
> 
> Lori



Ouch!

2009 Operating Assessment - $1600.65 {a 5.2% increase}
2009 Replacement Reserve - $865.17
Total = $2465.82 *{a 62.1% increase!!!}*

YIKES!

From my understanding - the high Replacment Reserve is a 3-year assessment (this amount per year for 3 years) to refurbish the villas and the roofs.  There was a mailing about this but not explained in the MF billing or glossy annual report.

The issue with this Replacement Reserve is that it much higher (~3x if I recall correctly and not voted upon) than the previous refurbish that was voted upon but didn't pass due to lack of total votes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 23, 2008)

*2009 MFs for WSJ (VG-Hillside) - Overall*

Studio:
$1479.41 {incl $519.07 RR}

1 Bd Townhouse Suite:
$1972.61 {incl $692.12 RR}

2Bd Townhouse:
$2465,82 {incl $865.17 RR}

2Bd Townhouse Premium:
$2958.82 {incl $1038.15 RR}

3Bd Premium Pool Villa:
$2959.02 {incl $1038.22 RR}

It looks as if all villas get the RR whether they have been previously refurbished or not.


----------



## tlpnet (Dec 23, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 2009 Operating Assessment - $1600.65 {a 5.2% increase}
> 2009 Replacement Reserve - $865.17
> ...


 
The glossy annual report made a brief reference to it: "Reserves Funding: [Sentence Deleted] The impact will be an increase of $625.00 per average ownership week due to the refurbishment project and roof replacement that will occur over the next three years."

-tim


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks - I just read it - the glossy surface was glaring... 

I still do not understand how this averages to $625 per average ownership week - as I mentioned in the WSJ thread.  Also - we already paid a increased in replacement reserves last year...
I just want accountability and representation - yes, I am dreaming.


----------



## Pit (Dec 23, 2008)

clsmit said:


> I think this must be Palmetto phase since it's higher than what I got.



I don't see any difference. I think you both cited $908.17 for a 2 bdrm L/O, except you included the $5 ARDA contribution.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 24, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> *Maintenance Fee Details (WKORV 2008)
> 
> Current Year Charges
> Maintenance Fee(s) -  		  $ 1,599.29
> ...



DeniseM - maybe next year we should ask not to include ARDA or SVN fees - and just MFs, additional Replacement Reserves, and Tax (if not in MF).


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> DeniseM - maybe next year we should ask not to include ARDA or SVN fees - and just MFs, additional Replacement Reserves, and Tax (if not in MF).



I think the real confusions comes when people just post a total and not the breakdown.  If people post an accurate breakdown (like my example) it's pretty clear.


----------



## RLG (Dec 24, 2008)

Sheraton Mountain Vista costs (excluding SVN or ARDA)

large 1br   770.94
small 1br   618.87

2br lockout   1108.81


----------



## Catazog (Dec 24, 2008)

RLG said:


> Sheraton Mountain Vista costs (excluding SVN or ARDA)
> 
> large 1br   770.94
> small 1br   618.87
> ...



We just paid our EOY SMV fees and this is correct. However, we tried to pay online but it first said our Starwood AmEx was not authorized, and when we tried again it said we could do multiple attempts. Same thing when we tried to pay WKORV fees. Good old Starwood technology! We finally called and paid via AmEx.

Here are WKORV fees. Of course, they've gone up (last year was $1717.82):

Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,785.07  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 113.53  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 5.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,903.60  
Less Payments***    $ 0.00  

Total Due    $ 1,903.60


----------



## lars158 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Harborside and Lagunamar?*

Anyone knows when the MF are due for Lagunamar and Harborside?  In MSC there is nothing due yet for this year (balance due $0)...
Thanks,/Lars


----------



## labonnevie (Jan 4, 2009)

*WKORV MF Increases*

I have 2 1BR EOY units. 
The % increases in MFs have been:
Unit 1
2007/2006    6.4%
2008/2007    12.0%
2009/2008    9.7%  2009 bill is $886.58 w/o PAC $5

Unit 2
2007/2006    13.0%
2008/2007    13.0%
2009/2008    10.0%  2009 bill is $807.43 w/o PAC $5

Includes mandatory SVN. 
In my mind this is clearly excessive, and far higher than I was led to believe at sales presentation (I know the sales game pretty well, so no surprise there). Even college tuitions aren't going up this fast and that is saying alot!
Sorry, I digress, the MFs are excessive, IMHO.

P.S. So far I have stayed at KORV 14 nights and used *wood points (received from purchase of TS) to stay in hotels 10 nights (albeit in some pretty nice places - Stockholm, London, Tahiti, Moorea). After our 7 KORV nights in May, our average cost/night will be just under $1300. I guess over time that will come down more. The key will be to use more hotel nights.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

formerhater said:


> This looks like the 2008 bill.  I haven't seen my '09 bill (paper or mystarcentral) yet.



Here is 2009 WPORV
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 2,250.99  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 113.53  
Other*    $ 100.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 2,469.52


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2009)

*MFs for WKORV Deluxe (large)*

The MFs for WKORV Deluxe (large) w/o SVN fee is as follows (Year, MF, % increase from previous year): 

2005 $1,623.77 
2006 $1,813.16 (11.7%)
2007 $1,954.27 (7.8%)
2008 $2,203.79 (12.8%)
2009 $2,459.73 (11.6%)

an average increase of 11.0% per year since 2006


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2009)

*MFs for 2Bd TH WSJ-VG (Hillside)*

The MFs for a 2Bd Townhouse WSJ - Virgin Grand (Hillside) w/o SVN fee are as follows (Year, MF, % increase from previous year):

2005	$1,052.87	
2006	$1,204.13 (14.4%)
2007	$1,322.98 (9.9%)
2008	$1,521.17 (15.0%)
2009	$2,465.82 (54.1%) - includes $865.17 special assessment (otherwise it would have been 5.2%)

an average increase of 23.3% per year since 2005 (11.1% if special assessment is not included)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2009)

*MFs for 1Bd Prem WKV (Large)*

MFs for a 1Bd Premium (Large) WKV w/o SVN fee are as follows (Year, MF w/tax, % increase from previous year):

2006	$577.53	
2007	$629.35	(9.0%)
2008	$674.41	(7.2%)
2009	$698.47	(3.6%)

an average increase of 6.6% per year since 2007


----------



## hacker0124 (Feb 20, 2009)

*MF*

The following are our maintenance fees for the three resort ownerships we have. These fees are within my original projections. As I have posted in a previous thread, our MF's have increased about 5% from the 2007 MF's.

*SVV 2 BDR*
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 790.15  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 105.48  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  
*Current Year Charges    $ 1,009.63  *

WKV 1 BDR
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 666.88  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 31.59  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 33.00  
*Current Year Charges    $ 736.47  *

WLR 1 BDR
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 382.95  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
*Current Year Charges    $ 382.95  *


----------



## silkey21 (Feb 21, 2009)

How come everyone else's assesment was much more



BradC said:


> Westin Kierland 1 bd deluxe annual (Platinum)
> 
> 2009 Operating Assessment = $345.83
> 2009 Replacement Reserve = $73.66
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 22, 2009)

silkey21 said:


> How come everyone else's assesment was much more




This one is for the smaller unit.  At WKV - Deluxe is the smaller side, and Premium is the larger side.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's a compendium of all the MFs reported in this thread, excluding SVN and ARDA fees.  *Generally you can add $109 to $115 for SVN fees if they are applicable and $5 if you want to support ARDA*. Also note that where it is asterisked there was no data reported so I tried to compile it using other sources (e.g. Redweek).  I got tired after HRA, though, so maybe some more ambitious people can help fill in the blanks. 

Some posts were rather vague. For instance,they just gave a total or they didn't say what size unit/phase they were reporting, so some of it required guesswork on my part. Where there was a discrepancy (e.g two different people reported two different numbers), I used the larger figure. 

There are quite a few blanks in the spreadsheet and it is my hope that we can fill in most of them.  Also, feel free to correct errors as you see them, though I'd ask that you follow convention and not include SVN/ARDA fees so that we can compare apples to apples. 


HRA	3 bdrm l/o 2442
HRA	2 bdrm l/o 
HRA	2 bdrm	
HRA	1 bdrm prem 1287*
HRA	1 bdrm	
Lakeside Terrace	2 bdrm  	839
SBP	2 bdrm l/o	908
SBP	2 bdrm	             726
SBP	1 bdrm prem	587
SBP	1 bdrm	412
SBP	1 bdrm dlx	322
SBP Palmetto	3 bdrm l/o	
SBP Palmetto	2 bdrm l/o	 
SBP Palmetto	2 bdrm	 
SBP Palmetto	1 bdrm prem	 
SBP Palmetto	1 bdrm	 
Sheraton Desert Oasis	2 bdrm l/o	828
Sheraton Desert Oasis	1 bdrm prem	574
Sheraton Desert Oasis	1 bdrm  	             488
Sheraton Mountain Vista	2 bdrm l/o	1,109
Sheraton Mountain Vista	1 bdrm prem	771
Sheraton Mountain Vista	1 bdrm  	            619
Sheraton PGA	2 bdrm l/o	
Sheraton PGA	2 bdrm	
Sheraton PGA	1 bdrm prem	
Sheraton PGA	1 bdrm	
Sheraton Steamboat	3 bdrm 	
Sheraton Steamboat	2 bdrm	
SVR Cascades	2 bdrm l/o	
SVR Cascades***	2 bdrm	1,292
SVR Cascades	1 bdrm prem	
SVR Cascades	1 bdrm	
SVR Falls	2 bdrm l/o	1,337
SVR Falls	2 bdrm	               696
SVR Falls	1 bdrm prem	
SVR Falls	1 bdrm	
SVR Fountains I	2 bdrm	726
SVR Fountains I	1 bdrm prem	
SVR Fountains I	1 bdrm	835
SVR Fountains II	2 bdrm l/o	
SVR Fountains II	2 bdrm	842
SVR Fountains II	1 bdrm prem	
SVR Fountains II	1 bdrm	
SVR Lakes	2 bdrm l/o	
SVR Lakes	2 bdrm	
SVR Lakes	1 bdrm prem	
SVR Lakes	1 bdrm	
SVR Springs	2 bdrm l/o	
SVR Springs	2 bdrm	
SVR Springs	1 bdrm prem	
SVR Springs	1 bdrm	
SVV Amelia	3 bdrm l/o	
SVV Amelia	3 bdrm l/o #2	
SVV Amelia	2 bdrm l/o	
SVV Amelia	2 bdrm	
SVV Amelia	1 bdrm prem	
SVV Amelia	1 bdrm	
SVV Bella	3 bdrm l/o	
SVV Bella	3 bdrm l/o #2	
SVV Bella	2 bdrm l/o	1,197
SVV Bella	2 bdrm	901
SVV Bella	1 bdrm prem	
SVV Bella	1 bdrm	
SVV Key West	3 bdrm l/o	
SVV Key West	3 bdrm l/o #2	
SVV Key West	2 bdrm l/o	1,223
SVV Key West	2 bdrm	936
SVV Key West	1 bdrm prem	
SVV Key West	1 bdrm	
SVV St. Augustine	3 bdrm l/o	
SVV St. Augustine	3 bdrm l/o #2	
SVV St. Augustine	2 bdrm l/o	
SVV St. Augustine	2 bdrm	
SVV St. Augustine	1 bdrm prem	
SVV St. Augustine	1 bdrm	
Villas of Cave Creek	2 bdrm	852
Vistana's Beach club	2 bdrm	
WDW	2 bdrm l/o	
WDW	1 bdrm prem	
WDW	studio	
WKORV	2 bdrm l/o	1,785
WKORV	2 bdrm dlx	2,460
WKORV	1 bdrm prem	
WKORV	studio	
WKORVN	2 bdrm l/o	1,862
WKORVN	1 bdrm prem	
WKORVN	studio	
WKV	2 bdrm l/o	1,144
WKV	1 bdrm prem	698
WKV	1 bdrm  	445
WLR	2 bdrm l/o	
WLR	1 bdrm prem	383
WLR	studio	
WMH**	2 bdrm l/o	1,339
WMH**	1 bdrm prem	
WMH**	1 bdrm  	
WPORV	2 bdrm l/o	2,351
WPORV	1 bdrm prem	
WPORV	studio	
Westin Riverfront	2 bdrm l/o	
Westin Riverfront	1 bdrm prem	
Westin Riverfront	studio prem	
WSJ Hillside (Virgin Grand)***	3 bdrm	2,959
WSJ Hillside (Virgin Grand)***	2 bdrm townhouse	2,959
WSJ Hillside (Virgin Grand)***	2 bdrm prem	2,466
WSJ Hillside (Virgin Grand)***	1 bdrm prem	1,973
WSJ Hillside (Virgin Grand)***	studio  	1,479
WSJ Bay Vista	3 bdrm	
WSJ Bay Vista	2 bdrm	


**WMH - Note that property taxes are billed separately by the county
***Includes a temporary special assessment


----------



## jw0 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Harborside MFs*

1BR - 961.48
1BR prem - 1048.89
2BR - 1136.28
2BR LO - 2010.37
3BR LO - 2097.76

In addition, there is an "Atlantis Facilities Fee".  For a 2BR EOY (what I own) I pay 132.68.  I can't say what others pay.

Finally, there is a SVN membership fee of 109 (but you probably already knew that).

So my total (2BR EOY) is 568.14+132.68+109 = 809.82.

Hope this helps.
-John.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 31, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> WKORV	2 bdrm l/o	1,785
> WKORV	2 bdrm dlx	2,460



What is the difference between these two units? I have noticed varying MF's and taxes on several WKORV ads and never knew why.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 31, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> What is the difference between these two units? I have noticed varying MF's and taxes on several WKORV ads and never knew why.



The MF's are proportionate to the size of the unit; the deluxe units are substantially larger.  They are in the corners of the various buildings and have more windows and better light.  The functionality, however, is not too different (same number of rooms, kitchens, baths, beds, etc.).  I believe that the deluxe studio units have lanais as well.


----------



## BluEyezNSC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Sheraton Steamboat 2BR EOY (odd)*

*Sheraton Steamboat EOY (odd) for 2009:* 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 662.89  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 63.53  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  

Current Year Charges    *$ 835.42*


----------



## BiggPDaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

*Vistana's Beach Club for 2009:* 

Maintenance Fee(s)  	 	  $ 1,031.78
Tax - If Applicable 		  $      67.82
Current Year Charges 		 * $ 1,104.60*


----------



## heckp (Apr 7, 2009)

johnwoo00 said:


> 1BR - 961.48
> 1BR prem - 1048.89
> 2BR - 1136.28
> 2BR LO - 2010.37
> ...



If you own EOY in Harborside, do you have to pay Atlantis facilities fee and SVN membership fee every year regardless of owning EOY?


----------



## Courts (Apr 13, 2009)

*SVR COURTS 2BD*
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,313.03  (includes $511.02 *refurb* pmt)
Tax - If Applicable    $ 48.50  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,366.53  

*SVR CASCADES 2BD L/O*
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,547.18  (includes approx $500.00 + *refurb*)
Tax - If Applicable    $ 117.18  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 33.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,702.36  

*SBP 2BD L/O*
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 908.17  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  
Other*    $ 45.65  (Lockout Service Fees)
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,067.82


----------



## James1975NY (Apr 21, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Studio:
> $1479.41 {incl $519.07 RR}
> 
> 1 Bd Townhouse Suite:
> ...



D&R,

How long will the increased RR occur? Is 2009 the first installment of three?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 21, 2009)

For 3 years - this being the first year (so 2009, 2010, and 2011).

Also, be aware that USVI property taxes have not been billed for 2006, 2007, 2008, and 2009. (last billed 2005) and they will likely double when they are billed.


----------



## stive1 (Apr 22, 2009)

*SDO MF Question*

I have looked through the threads but did not see the MF for SDO 2 bed l/o EOY.  I was hoping someone might have this information.  Thanks.


----------



## stive1 (Apr 27, 2009)

*MF question*

I am looking at several resales and have a question about the MF.  I have noticed that there are several units for sale that are only listing just the lock off or the 1 bedroom villa for sale.  Are MF on these units equal portions of the MF of the 2 bedroom L/O or are they calculated differently.


----------



## grgs (Apr 27, 2009)

stive1 said:


> I am looking at several resales and have a question about the MF.  I have noticed that there are several units for sale that are only listing just the lock off or the 1 bedroom villa for sale.  Are MF on these units equal portions of the MF of the 2 bedroom L/O or are they calculated differently.



It depends on the resort.  A 2 bd LO at SDO has lower mf than if you owned a sm 1 bd and a lg one bd separately:

SDO lg 1 bd $568.97
SDO sm 1 bd $482.76
SDO 2 bd LO $827.60

At WKV, the totals of the sm 1 bd and lg 1 bd are the same as the 2 bd LO.

Glorian


----------



## jw0 (Apr 29, 2009)

heckp said:


> If you own EOY in Harborside, do you have to pay Atlantis facilities fee and SVN membership fee every year regardless of owning EOY?



Unfortunately, I pay the maintenance fees every year (which includes both the Atlantis facilities fee and SVN membership).

-J


----------



## fisheggs (May 1, 2009)

*SVV St. Augustine 2 bdrm - 2009 MF*

Current Year Charges 

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 749.21  

Tax - If Applicable    $ 133.44  

Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 109.00  

Other*    $ 0.00  

Interest    $ 0.00  

Late Fees    $ 0.00  

ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 991.65


----------



## James1975NY (May 4, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Studio:
> $1479.41 {incl $519.07 RR}
> 
> 1 Bd Townhouse Suite:
> ...



Can you provide a breakdown of what work is being down to the hillside villas? Specifically the one-bedroom townhome?


----------



## jjking42 (May 21, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> For 3 years - this being the first year (so 2009, 2010, and 2011).
> 
> Also, be aware that USVI property taxes have not been billed for 2006, 2007, 2008, and 2009. (last billed 2005) and they will likely double when they are billed.



how much were the taxs before


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 21, 2009)

jjking42 said:


> how much were the taxs before



Depends on too many factors - as they are different across villa types and seasons - ours was ~$130/yr (2Bd TH week 24) - and increasing to as much as $280/yr.

If you are clever with searches - you can go to the USVI Tax Assessor's website and see what was charged in the past - you will need deed info.


----------



## stive1 (May 26, 2009)

*SVR Cascades MF Question*

Can anyone provide me with the MF on a EOY one bedroom smaller villa........it is the one that is listed as 471 sq ft. and has a balcony.  I looked through the MF posting but did not see this unit listed.  Thanks.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jun 26, 2009)

grgs said:


> It depends on the resort.  A 2 bd LO at SDO has lower mf than if you owned a sm 1 bd and a lg one bd separately:
> 
> SDO lg 1 bd $568.97
> SDO sm 1 bd $482.76
> ...



Is EOY same as EY?  If it is different, can someone post the MF for EOY?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2009)

FlyKaesan said:


> Is EOY same as EY?  If it is different, can someone post the MF for EOY?



The EOY MF is a little more than half the EY MF.


----------

